# BSRT G-Jet Racing!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I got hooked up with a club out of Naperville that races G-Jets on routed tracks that a few members have setup at there homes.The first race i went to they said bring yourself we have loaner cars & controllers.I was hooked instantly on these G-Jets.Needless to say i now have two of them in my box of goodies ready for another round of racing this weekend.They do theme racing with the various 1:1 fullscale sanctioning body racing.This weekends race will be Trans-Am series cars.Last race was GTP bodied cars.These are a very nice group of racers who race just for bragging rights-no points awarded.The first thing that impressed me was the routed track-oh so smooth.After running on Steve's track my sectional Tomy was a drag-no pun intended.Anybody else have any thoughts or tuning tips for the G-Jet cars?Heres a few pics of the cars i will be running with in this series!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Those are a couple of lookers! Always love a Gulf Porsche 917.

I got to check out a G-Jet at a slot show this weekend. Been by Lucky Bob's a couple of times but he is out and BSRT is having some kind of problem re-supplying him -- waiting on some part apparently, maybe the arm?

Anyway when he gets some in I plan to pick one up -- no one races them here so I guess it'll be a new toy just for me and the slot cave.

I was also pleased to find at the show that the BSRT G3 hubs are same size replacements for the stock Super G+ hubs. Those white 5-spokes will look good detailed out and fitted to my Minolta Toyota. :woohoo:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

My box o' cars was nothing but the super fast magnet cars such as G3's-Wizzards & the Tomy SG+ line of cars.I was a little skeptical on how these G-Jets would run.I was pleasantly surprised on how smooth they were.The handling is predictable with a little slide action if you push them.Granted your not gonna run lap times on par with a magnet car but close enough to have a blast with these cars.All the guys i run with are very knowledgable with the G-Jet and very helpful on setup pointers.I'm sure most of you guys have heard of Steve Medanic & Jim Nagy owner of SlotProSpeedway.I was looking for a club to get involved with and to have a luck of the draw and get connected with these guys is a dream.If you have never run a G-Jet it is something to try out.Although these cars are a little pricey compared to any other HO slotcar the quality is there as with any other BSRT product.The two bodies i have mounted were painted by Jim-he does a fantastic job.At Jims race this weekend he will be doing a body painting seminar and each participant will receive a free clear body to try his hand at painting & detailing.Sweet!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

RiderZ said:


> I got hooked up with a club out of Naperville that races G-Jets on routed tracks that a few members have setup at there homes.The first race i went to they said bring yourself we have loaner cars & controllers.I was hooked instantly on these G-Jets.Needless to say i now have two of them in my box of goodies ready for another round of racing this weekend.They do theme racing with the various 1:1 fullscale sanctioning body racing.This weekends race will be Trans-Am series cars.Last race was GTP bodied cars.These are a very nice group of racers who race just for bragging rights-no points awarded.The first thing that impressed me was the routed track-oh so smooth.After running on Steve's track my sectional Tomy was a drag-no pun intended.Anybody else have any thoughts or tuning tips for the G-Jet cars?Heres a few pics of the cars i will be running with in this series!!!:thumbsup:


The key with the G-Jets is a very straight rear end and a good mesh with the gears. Break in the gears with some simi-chrome for a few hours at 3-4.5 volts will help quite a bit. Another big one is breaking in your endbell, the longer, the better. Take the rear end out, give the car a little bit of oil and run that car for 12-24 hours on 3-4.5 volts. Some guys up here in the northwest will run them even longer! Obviously with all cars the less friction the better, so keep things clean and anything that can be polished, make it bright! You'll also want to ensure you have good connectivity between the end bell and the shoe hangers, and play with the springs until you find the right blend between speed and handling. If I want for speed I use the .008's, better handling use the .007's. Also play with the crown gear, some tracks like using a 20, others a 21, etc.

Check out the different bodies we are running, this is what we just did in our fall series, the first race was at my house. =)

http://www.emeraldcityspeedway.com/racing-wa/wa2007fallseries/2007fallseries.htm

Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*nice track, nice cars, looks like FUN*

Looks like a great set up Marty...
What brand of track is it?

Scott


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Man-Marty.You guys are setup now!!! What a bunch of nice tracks to run on.Yes from what i've been told the break-in period is key to free up the gears and endbell.I break mine in at 4V for 12 hours.The guys i have run with tell me to break it in before anything else.My newest G-Jet is being run-in as we speak (write/read)!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Nart*

Good group there Rider. I've been to both Steve's house and Jim's house a couple of times. I've known both for a few years now. My company does business with Jim's sign company. Jim and I rode together to the Outhouse Invitational in Iowa. Jim was a 1/24 racer from the past. He came over to my old house and raced HO magnet cars about 5 years ago and he was hooked. Now he's immersed in HO slot cars. I swear the guy never sleeps. He has so many HO products for sale and paints tons and tons of bodies. Steve is a very smart electrical engineer who has quite a past with HO cars. He is the owner of MADD HO bodies and is a past HOPRA National Champion. Great guy.

Rider what town are you in? Send me a PM if you don't want to reply here. We should hang sometime. I'm not far from Jim and Steve.

-Scott V


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Looks like a great set up Marty...
> What brand of track is it?
> 
> Scott


It is a Brystal... Actually, if you look at every race, they are all Brystals. It kinda helps to have Bryan Henden in your race group. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*nart*

hey rider ive been to jimmys house before and raced g-jets , you are gonna like his track its a blast to drive on. i believe its a maxtrax ! you should try to go to some of there t-jet races they are a blast also. jim is a hell of a nice guy, tell him jaybo said hello!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here are some pictures from the last NART Race I was at in Jimmy's house last summer: He has 2 MaxxTrax tracks and this is the smaller of the 2.










http://www.planetofspeed.net/PhotoPost/showgallery.php?cat=3028

What's up Jaybo? :wave:

-Scott V.


----------



## racenut123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Do you know what Maxxtraxx number that track is?Or is it a custom layout mad of maxxtrax?I like the over hang over the middle straight.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

RiderZ said:


> . . . I'm sure most of you guys have heard of Steve Medanic & Jim Nagy owner of SlotProSpeedway . . . :thumbsup:


Ya know, actually it must have been Jim Nagy that I was talking to about the GJets at the slot show on Sunday in Milwaukee. He gave me his card and I have it laying here -- Slot Pro Speedway.

He had a lot of stuff at the show, bodies and parts and chassis. He mentioned he was racing TJets with a group of guys and just having a blast with them.

Small world.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Dec 3, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> It is a Brystal... Actually, if you look at every race, they are all Brystals. It kinda helps to have Bryan Henden in your race group. :thumbsup:


Marty, is there a website for Brystal?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's the smaller one? :freak: 
Great looking setup! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Zaskar24 said:


> Marty, is there a website for Brystal?


No there is not, but if you drop me a line I will give you his contact info.

Marty


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*nart*

hey scott nice pic of jimmys race track. here is some race footage from that race. 
http://www.putfile.com/jaybocee/media

i like that you have the beatdown truck sitting on the front stretch waiting to blast off! it looks like ol jaybo droped the controller in the pic, what a rookie !! good to hear from you scott v hope to race again soon!! 

also your street rod was sweet that you had jimmys house that day, man what a bad ass car!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Ready for the "NART" G-Jet race tomarrow at Jim's house.I got both the new G-Jets broken in & oiled up.Ready to race!!!


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Rider 
You will like Jim's track it is like it was made for G-jets. I hope to see you there


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Brixmix*

Pickup Shoes For Jaybo !!


----------

